# I can has orange belt



## Blade96 (Apr 29, 2011)

april 29th, 2011


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 29, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 29, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## seasoned (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice job, congratulations. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 29, 2011)

Knew you could do it, congratulations!


----------



## chinto (Apr 29, 2011)

congratulations!


----------



## dancingalone (Apr 30, 2011)

Well done.  I know you've mentioned looking forward to this for some time now.

By the way, why is your jacket tied with the 'wrong' side in front?  Dojo tradition?


----------



## Carol (Apr 30, 2011)

Fantastic work!! :asian:

Your belt now matches my tabby cat


----------



## Steve (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 30, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> Well done.  I know you've mentioned looking forward to this for some time now.
> 
> By the way, why is your jacket tied with the 'wrong' side in front?  Dojo tradition?



Didn't realize that it is 

*blush*

and no one at my dojo said it was or anything wrong with it.

And my senseis are tough gradings. They don't give out belts easily. you really earned them when you get one. 

I feel like I accomplished something last night. I had a baby celebration of handshakes and friendly slaps with the two other new orange belts (my karate buddies Mike and John) then I had macdonald's french fries and some wine and a good salad.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 30, 2011)

It may not be...  Traditionally, men cross the jacket left over right, and women right over left, or so I've been told.  (I've also been told that this is reversed in death...)


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 30, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> It may not be...  Traditionally, men cross the jacket left over right, and women right over left, or so I've been told.  (I've also been told that this is reversed in death...)



Maybe i will just ask sensei. and see what he says. He's never mentioned it before, so i just had a look at our association's website. On the pics, people including the senseis wear them both ways. right over left and vise versa.


----------



## Aikicomp (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations!!

Your belt is tied incorrectly. 

Mike


----------



## Namii (May 1, 2011)

First of all congratulations! 
we are all made to wear ours left over right no matter what the gender is.  And right over left is when one is laid to rest. (as so ive been told)
and yea your belt is tied funky.


----------



## Manny (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations, see you with your orange belt made me remeber when I got my orange belt in kenpo karate (Ed parker) last year, that examination was something special to me cause I prepare myself very well and I was the best at that moment getting a nice citation from Master Sootz (IKKA representantive).

Congrats again and keep training hard, maybe in some time we can see you wearing a brown belt with a big smile.

Manny


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Grenadier (May 2, 2011)

Congrats!

More importantly, kudos to you for sticking with it, through the lows and highs.  I'm proud of the way you picked yourself up, and followed through with a stronger performance.


----------



## shesulsa (May 3, 2011)

Right on, Congratulations!!!  Keep training!


----------



## MilkManX (May 4, 2011)

Glad to see it!

Now keep training,not just for your next belt but for the rest of your life.


----------



## Blade96 (May 4, 2011)

Grenadier said:


> Congrats!
> 
> More importantly, kudos to you for sticking with it, through the lows and highs.  I'm proud of the way you picked yourself up, and followed through with a stronger performance.



I'm proud of myself too. I always loved Shotokan,and I knew i couldnt live with my self if I quit over some douchenozzle. Who doesnt even train at the same dojo anymore so i dont even have to worry for now.


----------

